

Joe's Own Editor version 4.1 released - jhallenworld
https://sourceforge.net/p/joe-editor/mercurial/ci/default/tree/NEWS.md

======
Tomte
I fear there will be again no Windows binary. Hope I'm wrong.

~~~
jhallenworld
JJ is on his Honeymoon.. so I think it will be a few weeks.

